
Real life apartment mapped in VR - Reedx
https://www.reddit.com/r/BeAmazed/comments/eq92cr/this_is_what_happens_when_your_vr_and_real_life/
======
panic
If your friend sets up their apartment the exact same way, you can hang out in
VR without either of you leaving your room!

